# PR Application



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

I applied for PR in Januray 2014 on the basis of Quota WP and permannt job offer but still havent heard from Home Affairs. Did anyone apply within this period and got it.
I have been calling the call centre and they tell me my application has been refered to Law enforcement and they will visit me for interview. Can anyone confirm if this is the new process before they issue the PR. Worried because I changed my address. What does the Law enforcement do.

Comments/inputs will be very much appreciated.


----------

